# surface plant suggestions?



## Whalebait (Apr 3, 2006)

A couple questions from a newbie to the planted tank.

My Amazon sword formed brown tinted holes in a couple of its larger leaves. Should I be concerned? The tank is only a few weeks old so things seem to be still settling in. gH7, kH3.5, pH7, 2w/g light

Any suggestions on a surface plant with long dangling roots to fill in the upper back of the tank and give good fish cover? I have a 46bow (21" tall) that looks too bare back there?

Thanks in advance. I appreciate all the post I've read from all you experience aquatists.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Red root floater, watter lettuce, salvania. Stay away from duckweed. You can even float hornwort or anacharis. Pond style plants are not my cup of tea so maybe Pete can chime in here.


----------



## Whalebait (Apr 3, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for the input S. I have so much to learn about plants, every little bit helps.
Wb


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a piece of Anacharis floating in my betta tank. I think it likes it since it can blow its bubble nest on it.
In regards to the tinted holes you said on your Amazon Sword, I'd say a common reason could be because of relocation (moving it from LFS to your tank).


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats wrong with duckweed? I picked up a plant today to put in my tank and there is duckweed here and there in my tank now (it was intwined in my plant I guess)....... Should I try and fish it all out?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It grows really fast. Its also really hard to remove from a tank once established.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh.......okay. Well, it looks like my fish are eating most of what fell in there so probably I won't have a problem!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Water Sprite too.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I have some water lettuce. I don't know if that is the same thing as water sprite, but it also has long dangling roots. azgardens has a good plants section with pictures and everything so you can take a look at what specific stuff looks like. Don't buy anything from them though, i've heard nothing but bad things.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

If you want long roots, I would definitely vote for water lettuce (which, in fertilized/high nitrate situations, definitely gets long roots) or watersprite. Both are wonderful for fishies. 
What fish are you keeping that are eating the duckweed?


----------

